# Bikerbursch sucht Bikermädl :-)



## rainersbike (18. August 2009)

Bikebursch (30) aus BY, sucht nette Tourenpartnerin für alles was mit dem Bike zu tun hat,... Touren, in den Biergarten radln, einfach nur quatschen, Gebirgstouren machen, Feierabendausfahrten...

Bin aber nicht von der Sorte, die mit Hm und Zeiten angeben und immer auf der "Flucht" sind, ich bin eher ein Genuss-Biker, wo man auch mal Zeit hat, die Umgebung und Natur zu genießen,...

..egel ob du Anfängerin oder langjährige Bikerin bist, Kondition ist zweitrangig! 
Freue mich auf deine Mail, Trau dich!! Ich beisse nicht


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2009)

nur noch 22 themen eröffnen und du hast du erste seite für dich mit den gleichen themen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainersbike (18. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> nur noch 22 themen eröffnen und du hast du erste seite für dich mit den gleichen themen.



..hey leute seht euch mal den speedy an!! ein echter scherzkeks...

danke speedy, hast viel zu meiner erheiterung beigetragen!!!


----------



## speedy_j (18. August 2009)

das war ernst gemeint! manche wünsche muss man mit entschlossenheit verfolgen.


----------



## rainersbike (18. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das war ernst gemeint! manche wünsche muss man mit entschlossenheit verfolgen.



bist du eigentlich m oder w??


----------



## S*P*J (18. August 2009)

meines Wissens weiblich...


----------



## rainersbike (18. August 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> das war ernst gemeint! manche wünsche muss man mit entschlossenheit verfolgen.



ja klar, weil von nix kommt nix!


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

Hier hat es aber jemand verdammt nötig  Ich werde es nie verstehen warum die Nerds dieser Welt denken "da setzt ich mal eine (bei Dir noch mehr) Anzeige ins Netz uns sie kommen nur so angeflogen".


----------



## rainersbike (18. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hier hat es aber jemand verdammt nötig  Ich werde es nie verstehen warum die Nerds dieser Welt denken "da setzt ich mal eine (bei Dir noch mehr) Anzeige ins Netz uns sie kommen nur so angeflogen".




...ein Glück, dass du nicht neidisch bist! :-D


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

Auf was sollte ich denn neidisch sein  Auf einen Single der verzweifelt eine Frau sucht


----------



## Hopi (18. August 2009)

mhmmm also aus dem Osten bin ich nicht  aber Du bist immer noch ein Nerd.

Und wirst auch in Zukunft keine Frau finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dimi_84 (20. August 2009)

Kann man bei diesen ganzen Dating-Seiten nicht auch technische Anforderungen an seine zukünftige Miss anklicken? Probiers doch mal damit  dann ist die Bike- (ähh Flirt-) partnerin schnell gefunden


----------



## dAsGerAeT (20. August 2009)

Also, wenn ich ein Mädel hier suche, dann setze ich immer noch gleich ne Umfrage mit rein ... 

Jaa, IBC Parship für nur 24,90.- im Monat! ...


----------



## Dimi_84 (20. August 2009)

@dAsGerAeT
Umfrage?? Das musst mir erklären!
Echt flirten ist so teuer heutzutage??? 
Hm...wie wärs einfach an nen Trail zu fahren und den vorbeifahrenden Mietzen Stecken in die Speichen zu werfen, so lernt man bestimmt eine kennen


----------



## dAsGerAeT (20. August 2009)

War eh a Scherz mit der Umfrage, aber wieso net, gibt bestimmt welche dies machen ... kannst schon mal aussortieren mit Fragen wie Kuscheltiere im Bett, Höre Volksmusik, usw ... quasi wie Quick-Dating, oder wie das heißt 

mmh, die hübschen Miezen haben immer ihren "Bodyguard" dabei ... 
Ist flirten teuer? Muß man jetzt dafür bezahlen ... n Eis spendieren kost ja fast nix und ne Schubeck-Witzigmann-20Euro-Eiskugel-Diele hab ich am Trail no net gefunden


----------



## Dimi_84 (20. August 2009)

Mit solo Bikeladys stimmt meistens sowieso etwas nicht! Außerdem, welcher Typ möchte seine "bessere" Hälfte beim Biken dabei haben??? Da muss man schon wirklich verzweifelt sein


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

Dimi_84 schrieb:


> welcher Typ möchte seine "bessere" Hälfte beim Biken dabei haben??



ich , möchte nicht nur, sondern habe sie dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (20. August 2009)

@HOPI

...fährst du auf Damen Niveau???


----------



## Outlaw888 (20. August 2009)

rainersbike schrieb:


> Bikebursch (30) aus BY, sucht nette Tourenpartnerin für alles was mit dem Bike zu tun hat,... Touren, in den Biergarten radln, einfach nur quatschen, Gebirgstouren machen, Feierabendausfahrten...
> 
> Bin aber nicht von der Sorte, die mit Hm und Zeiten angeben und immer auf der "Flucht" sind, ich bin eher ein Genuss-Biker, wo man auch mal Zeit hat, die Umgebung und Natur zu genießen,...
> 
> ...



was ist eigentlich mit renate geworden? haste die schon verschlissen? oder kam deine art bei ihr genauso wenig an wie hier...


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. August 2009)

Outlaw888 schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit renate geworden? haste die schon verschlissen? oder kam deine art bei ihr genauso wenig an wie hier...



ist das die eine, die mal reingestolpert kam mit einem "boah, du hast mich verlassen wegen ner anderen, die sicher viel besser biken kann"? Oder ist das ne andere G'schichte?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2009)

S*P*J schrieb:


> @HOPI
> 
> ...fährst du auf Damen Niveau???



Nein, meine Frau auf Männer Niveau  (und drüber)


----------



## Dimi_84 (21. August 2009)

@Hopi

Deine Frau ist ein Mann???^^


----------



## speedy_j (21. August 2009)

jungs, kaum ist mal mal drei tage weg schon verkrault ihr mir den rainer. find ich so nicht in ordnung.


----------



## oBATMANo (21. August 2009)

Versteh eh nich warum man(n) unbedingt meiner Frau radln gehn will.
Um direkt ihre schlechteste Seite kennen zu lernen?

Am besten mit dem Radl an den Kanal stellen und dem erst besten Mädl schnell hinterher und dann neben ihr her radln.
Die hält dann wenigstens die Klappe


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. August 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Versteh eh nich warum man(n) unbedingt meiner Frau radln gehn will.
> Um direkt ihre schlechteste Seite kennen zu lernen?



Wie meinst du das? Wieso man mit deiner Frau radfahren soll? Hm, gute Frage 
 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Hopi (21. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Wieso man mit deiner Frau radfahren soll? Hm, gute Frage
> 
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


er hat doch überhaupt keine Frau  genau wie der TE


----------



## Outlaw888 (23. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> er hat doch überhaupt keine Frau  genau wie der TE




wo ist der eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (24. August 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Wieso man mit deiner Frau radfahren soll? Hm, gute Frage
> 
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




Sollte natürlich "einer" heißen,
aber ich kann fundierte Kenntnisse in diesem Thema aufweisen 

Der Anfang ist die Hölle, aber wenn sie mal bissl besser fahren hats schon Vorteile.
- Man kann jedes WE in Bikepark
- Kein langweiliger Strandurlaub
- lieber ne neue BOS Gabel als 2 Wochen Urlaub oder ne neue Schrankwand
usw.


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Sollte natürlich "einer" heißen,
> aber ich kann fundierte Kenntnisse in diesem Thema aufweisen
> 
> Der Anfang ist die Hölle, aber wenn sie mal bissl besser fahren hats schon Vorteile.
> ...



Siehste, genau das sind die Gründe um eine Frau zu haben die auch fährt, mein Vorteil war, dass sie Springen lernen wollte als ich sie kennenlernte. 
Wenn man seine Strandurlaub liebende Ische zum Biken bringen will, ist das bedeutend aufwändiger.


----------

